# starting the surrogacy route



## sa33 (Jul 5, 2013)

Hi everyone

wonder if anyone can help pls.

We have now decided that surrogacy is our next option after being told in  June that due to my health I am unable to have a pregnancy.  It has taken sometime to come to terms with this but we now feel ready to take the next step of surrogacy with my sister in law.

We were already under James Cook hospital so we are going bk there next month to discuss starting surrogacy. 

Has anyone else been through surrogacy with james cook?

Just wondered how long things can normally take and do we need to speak to a family laywer have any kind of legal document if we are going through it with a family member? 

Thanks for reading.

sarah


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi Sarah

How brilliant that your sister in law has offered to be your surrogate. We've seen loads of family arrangements work really successfully but there's a few things to work through. Before you look at the legals it's always a good idea to think through the emotional side of things, and your clinic should offer you all counselling to help with this. Obviously as you already have a relationship it creates a different dynamic than working with someone who has met you as a potential surrogate.

Hopefully the legal stuff will be pretty straightforward (and there's a ton of free information on our website here which may help http://www.nataliegambleassociates.co.uk/knowledge-centre?root_level_topic=surrogacy&topic=surrogacy-in-the-uk&user_type=heterosexual-couples&query=).

Surrogacy contracts aren't binding under UK law so their value is in helping you discuss things clearly at the outset and to agree key issues, rather than creating a legal framework. Many of the family arrangements we deal with don't put contracts in place, but it's really for you to decide if it would help you set a strong foundation. The legal process follows after the birth, so the purpose of getting legal advice at the outset (if you wish to) is mainly to understand that process clearly.

Loads of luck.

Natalie


----------

